# Sites in or near Cheltenham



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good site in or as near to Cheltenham that is open all year round?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

the caravan club has a site that is 5 mins walk from the park and ride which takes you into the city. 

Used it on more thannone occasion. 
I think its open now but dont know about all year.

Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>>Briarfields<<   is on the outskirts of Cheltenham and has a bus stop right opposite the gate. Services about every 15 or 20 minutes into the centre.

Cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

http://www.briarfields.net/
Bus stop right outside the site to Chltenham or Gloucester- Nice Site Open all year

oops!! just beat me to it Zeb!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Don't forget our own campsite database ...if you had searched "Cheltenham" you would have found Briarfields <

If you go there please do add your report to the campsite listing :wink:

mike


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all. Thanks. I did actually find Briafields in the database but wondered if there might be any others that some might know. 
I have contacted Briafields and have been quoted £13 inc h/up per night.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I know 3 really good CL's (I live here) if you'd like details I'll post them tonight. 

There are 7 caravan club cl's 6 of which are open all year 

Racecourse CC site is not open till Easter so if it's a site you want it's Briarfields as already said.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

The following Caravan Club CL's are definately ones I would stay on myself. I'd advise then driving to the P&R. 

Home Farm
Longmeade Farm 
Salts Farm 
But there are others 7 in total and 6 are open all year, one takes only small MH's but is pleasant.

Members only, see book under Cheltenham for details.

Any more Q's just ask

HTH Ruth


----------

